# Sales Thought



## Dean CRCNA (Feb 4, 2010)

You have probably been using this, but it just occurred to me and seems to be increasing the RRP jobs we get.

During our introduction of RRP, we add in the fact that some homeowners are getting sued by neighbors for using non-certified contractors that allow the lead dust/debris to float over to the neighbor's yard.

This is an aspect where the homeowner is actually held responsible and accountable for insuring that RRP is being done.

The hardest part is mentioning this in a manner that flows with the conversation, instead of seeming like we are using scare tactics.

By the way, several homeowners have been sued recently, so we aren't making things up.


----------



## charlottepainters (Feb 22, 2011)

Dean CRCNA said:


> You have probably been using this, but it just occurred to me and seems to be increasing the RRP jobs we get.
> 
> During our introduction of RRP, we add in the fact that some homeowners are getting sued by neighbors for using non-certified contractors that allow the lead dust/debris to float over to the neighbor's yard.
> 
> ...


You have to use every weapon in your arsenal to land the job but it better be valid. We over educate our painting customers here in charlotte nc and it pays off bigtime.

charlotte nc painting contractor | lake norman painters | salisbury nc painting company


----------



## pacificpaintservices (Apr 3, 2011)

I've never really thought of that point of view. The first thing that came to my mind was that once their home has been tested and proved to have lead paint, they have to pay you to get it done right. The fact that you tested their home shows that you care about your customers, and they are more likely to want you as their "renovator."


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Can you site an instance of a neighbor suing??That would be a hard one to prove unless you have some sort of documentation.Consumers are so ill informed on this manner the odds of a neighbor knowing or even caring would be very slim. Beside that how would an interior RRP affect a neighbor. The requirements forr RRP exterior would not affect a neighbor either unless they were 10 ft away??


----------



## Dean CRCNA (Feb 4, 2010)

Aaron,

Both were exterior jobs.

Can't send you to a Internet site, but since I work as a LBP consultant, I see more than most. I've been involved with children who have EBLLs, landlords being sued and as mentioned ... homeowners VS neighbor.

In one case, the neighbor A actually used a Certified Firm to paint their exterior, because they had children and were concerned. Their neighbor B decided to also paint their exterior, but didn't use a Certified Firm. I was called out by neighbor A (since I had originally done a lead test, before the painting) who had concerns. I did soil testing and the results showed that a higher concentration of lead was found on neighbor's A side that butted up to neighbor's B property. _Hope I'm making sense._ A threat of a suit (demand letter) was all it took.

In the other case, the Certified Firm came to give homeowner an estimate. The firm at the same time passed out advertisements to the neighbors. The homeowner decided not to pay the extra charge and used a non-certified firm. The neighbor had the advertisement (info) and the last I heard, it was in arbitration.

I am in contact with many certified contractors down here. It seems that we are more pro-active down here than in other areas of the country.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

chit, why stop there at telling them they will loose all their lifetime savings due to the whole neighbor hood suing them, why not take it a little further and threaten them with some violence if they don't choose you? sometimes this is all it takes..

Pat


----------



## BreatheEasyHP (Apr 24, 2011)

PatsPainting said:


> chit, why stop there at telling them they will loose all their lifetime savings due to the whole neighbor hood suing them, why not take it a little further and threaten them with some violence if they don't choose you? sometimes this is all it takes..
> 
> Pat


Tried that, all I got was a restraining order. Also tried sex appeal, but apparently tear-away pants don't work well on ladders. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Of the EPA rrp was done right, we would not have to scare clients into a rep job or need to turn in other contractors. The only question is was rrp done right?


----------



## Dean CRCNA (Feb 4, 2010)

PatsPainting said:


> chit, why stop there at telling them they will loose all their lifetime savings due to the whole neighbor hood suing them, why not take it a little further and threaten them with some violence if they don't choose you? sometimes this is all it takes..
> 
> Pat


You hand them the Renovate Right, which scares them of becoming lead poisoned. Your using scare tactics. How's it working for you?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I do not mind doing the RRP work but I am in no way being their enforcer. I am extrealey disapointed in the fact that the EPA is putting all the burden on us contractors to inform the public & police others. Not my cup of tea. If it is such a devastating effect on customers & children don't you think they could do a few PSA's?????


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Dean CRCNA said:


> You hand them the Renovate Right, which scares them of becoming lead poisoned. Your using scare tactics. How's it working for you?


Not sure what you are thinking here. When you hand them the pamphlet it's usually a few days before you start the job. meaning you already have the job. 

My personality is I don't use scare tactics or put down the competition. I just speak for my self and leave it at that. If someone used scare tactics on me like you tell people to, It would be really hard to keep my cool and not punch them in the face and tell them to get the fook out of here. I bet you love old ladys where it's easy for you to intimidate them. I just think that sad.

Pat


----------



## Dean CRCNA (Feb 4, 2010)

PatsPainting said:


> If someone used scare tactics on me like you tell people to, It would be really hard to keep my cool and not punch them in the face and tell them to get the fook out of here.
> 
> Pat


In reality, scare tactics worked on you. EPA said get certified or we'll fine you and you ran to get certified. Of course, I could be wrong. Maybe you punched them in the face and told them to get the fook out 

I don't see what I do as scare tactics. I'm keeping the homeowner and neighbors from getting lead poisoned. I'm also protecting the homeowners from liability. I present it that way.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Ok Dean, I'm sorry, I went a little to far. It was not called for.

I just have a little bad taste right now from what I saw this last week. To make a long story short. I got a call from a old customer I did some interior work about 15 years ago. She asked me if I'm still painting. Told her yes. She then goes to tell me she thinks she is getting scammed. She says a few guys came to her door and and sold her on painting the exterior of her house. Next thing she knows is she is signing a contract. They are there the day next starting to do the work. I ask her why she is getting scammed. She say's they are charging her $23,000 dollars to paint the exterior of her house. I was like damn, that's allot. She said she contacted the BBB and they told her to get a three other estimates. I told her it does not matter as you signed the contract. Makes no difference what I would charge. She still asks me to come out there and take a look as she stopped the job. I go out there and and they are almost done. They sprayed everything, including the doors "they were closed"

Her house is a one story, would take no more then 12-13 gallons of paint to to cover all stucco and eaves. "same color" there are no windows to be painted and maybe about 4 doors. They will have the job done in 4 days with using 3 guys per day. She got ripped off big time. She stopped them because they were using the cheapest paint from dunn edwards.

I give here all the info she needs, told her to get some help from her daughter to fight these fooks. She is a over 80 years old and lives alone. House was built in 1954. Nothing about RRP was mentioned to her. They took a 6000 dollar deposit. which is against the law here in CA. Told her to call Cslb here in CA. I looked up these guys and this is not the first.

Bottom line is she called me up the next day and was all happy that she settled for $15,000 so they would finish the job and she would not stress about it anymore. I told her she could have done much better but she just kept rambling that she did not want to deal with the courts and stuff. 

Real sad, from some real shady fookers. Why I'm all fired up about scare tactics right now.

To be honest, I just think your approach is just to much of a gamble. You are assuming they don't get along with their neighbors. Which is rare for the most part. I just don't believe in using scare tactics at all. I don't think its professional one bit..

Pat


----------



## Dean CRCNA (Feb 4, 2010)

Pat,

That would get me too and understand where you're coming from.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

If she had them stop within three days of signing the contract, that may matter as well if CA has the 3 day right to cancel the contract clause.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

DeanV said:


> If she had them stop within three days of signing the contract, that may matter as well if CA has the 3 day right to cancel the contract clause.


We have that and she was to late on it. She had options, plenty of them in my opinion. It just seemed in the end she was getting to stressed out and just wanted this thing to end. 

Pat


----------



## A+HomeWork (Dec 10, 2010)

I'm just learning about the lead paint rules and the epa website has brochures to print to give to customers and tenants regarding lead paint and its dangers.

As a landlord, I am required to hand them out, as I understand it. That's not a scare tactic, it the government is telling me I have to do it.

I think it's ok to educate a prospect on disturbing lead paint, not a scare tactic.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

make this work to your advantage, one way or another.

learn to sail in all winds.


----------

